# Creation PCUT CT630 not reponding to SignBlazer after new setup (settings issue?)



## Ripgroove (Feb 4, 2012)

Had this all working just fine a few months ago, got it all back out again today and i can't seem to get SignBlazer to talk to the cutter.

I'm using the same laptop, have tried reinstalling the drivers and been over the COM settings a fair few times but when pressing 'Cut' all it does is say 'sending output to cutter' and the cutter dosent do anything.

The cutter itself performs its test cut OK. I'm sure its a setting issue rather than hardware fault.

Current settings are as follows:

Laptop (Windows 7)
USB Serial Port (COM3)
BPS 9600
DATA BITS 8
PARITY None
STOP BITS 1
FLOW CONTROL Hardware

SignBlazer Elements 6.0.2.1
OUTPUT DEVICE Blazer.COM3 - USB Serial Port
BAUD RATE 9600
DATA BITS 8
PARITY None
STOP BITS 1
FLOW CONTROL Hardware

I have tried all the USB ports on the laptop with the same result.


----------



## Ripgroove (Feb 4, 2012)

Have also just eliminated dodgy cables by trying another set with the same results.


----------



## johnnykcr (Jan 5, 2012)

Try to install SignBlazer or change to other version, also change the pot also try to use USB port and see how it goes.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

change usb port first, as your setting you are using are OK, make sure you use ct630.
if not try a different type of software just to see if its sign blazer playing up.


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

if you delete the driver and re-install, just make sure you change flow control to "hardware" after as the cutters can play up if not changed.

you could try using 9600/ 19200/ 38400 baud rates.

i have tryed on all and they all work in sign blazer elements.

if not try download 7 day free trail of signcutpro, see if it is the cutter playing up or the software.

if you still haven't sorted pm me and i could have a look at your setting for you?

Signworldz


----------



## stanceaddictz (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi there guys, 

I have a pcut ctno630

I use corel draw x5 and singzwolrd plugin beta21

I have had the setup for about 3 weeks and it took a long time to get it working but it worked great for the past week, cut quite a lot of stuff and used an array of settings (just cutting heights etc)

BUT

It has stopped talking to the cutter completely, test works fine, it sets u to the 'online' mode fine and sinzworld opens correctly but it simply loads (gree bar completes) on com8, i have tried a few options but I am lost and we have a bloody back order for friday now that we cannot complete -how did people sort this issue??? I need this working ASAP

PLEASE PLEASE HELP... i need to get this working very very soon, thanks in advance


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Try deleting the com port in device manager and rebooting. This will make Windows rediscover the device and reallocate resources. Windows also might have reassigned it from COM 8 to something else. Windows will do this from time to time if you add or remove devices trying to manage any resource conflicts. Again, look in device manager to see if COM 8 is now COM 3 or something.

The best method I have every found for testing a COM Port is to use an OLD serial fax/modem and something like putty, terminal or hyperterminal to communicate with the modem. If you send it an AT command and it comes back with OK, the serial port is working. You can still find them on ebay.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

If you have uninstalled and reinstalled driver, tried different ports, tried uninstalling and reinstalling software and nothing is still giving it could be that your cutter took its last breath. This is not always the case but I have ran through my fair share of vinyl cutters and I owned 2 pcuts in my time and if I remember correctly its how one of mine gave. Has to do with the motherboard etc. 

Hope this is not the case and that you are able to get your cutter going.


----------

